# Has anyone ever picked up a PAX with a low rating?



## jasper54c (Feb 23, 2016)

Has anyone ever picked up a PAX with a low rating? If so how low are you willing to go before not accepting the trip? I had one at a 3.3 and decided to take the trip but warned her of the low rating..


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Yes. I do it all the time and I will tell you why. In Kennesaw, GA there is KSU which is a large college campus with a large population of students. Freshman are not allowed to have vehicles on campus so many of them use Uber. Drivers, in my opinion, have no sense and will rate these passengers lower because of short and/or minimum trips. Everyone I have ever picked up have been great riders with no issues. I do not think you should ding a rider because they go 2 or 3 miles. There is a reason people do this. 

This is where knowing your areas and being familiar with the cities you service comes in handy. I don't mind servicing the college campus because I can do 5 to 6 trips in an hour with very low mileage on my car.


----------



## MotownUberDriver (Mar 2, 2016)

UberLou said:


> Yes. I do it all the time and I will tell you why. In Kennesaw, GA there is KSU which is a large college campus with a large population of students. Freshman are not allowed to have vehicles on campus so many of them use Uber. Drivers, in my opinion, have no sense and will rate these passengers lower because of short and/or minimum trips. Everyone I have ever picked up have been great riders with no issues. I do not think you should ding a rider because they go 2 or 3 miles. There is a reason people do this.
> 
> This is where knowing your areas and being familiar with the cities you service comes in handy. I don't mind servicing the college campus because I can do 5 to 6 trips in an hour with very low mileage on my car.


This is an excellent post. I agree with the points made.

However, knowing what to expect in your area can help you decide what ratings to pass on.

In my area, less than 4.7 seems to be trouble in one way or another. Riders drop pins inaccurately, they don't provide directions without request (in malls, etc), make you wait during pick-up, short trips, no tip (this isn't really a factor for me), really drunk, rude, etc. I draw the line at 4.6. Maybe I'm missing out, but I have had some really crappy riders.

If a 4.2 came in, no way in hell. 3.3, no way. Not from me.

Just my $0.02, take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

no dont pick them up...you screw other drivers


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Come drive in Chicago. We cannot see pax ratings at all. Lol


----------



## SloanJones (Sep 23, 2014)

As a general rule it seems to me that anything below 4.6 is a passenger with a somewhat persistent issue (usually making the driver wait). I'll pick up pretty much anything if the surge is high enough but try to avoid it otherwise


----------



## Men Van Tran (Mar 10, 2016)

Then you are asking for a lower rate from them. Why? Because they think you as a driver in general who will gave them bad rate, then why they give a good one to you? Anytime I picked a lower than 4.7, I have gotten a 3 or 4. And it will need 10 5 stars to cover 1 4 stars.


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

all pax ratings look like this:

*-- thats right, NOTHING is in it. Hidden by uber from drivers. 

NOTHING IN IT. LOL, uber loves safety of drivers from BAD riders. NOT!


----------



## pStar (Jan 26, 2016)

I picked up a 1 star passenger the other night. Her and her friend were both very nice and funny. Had no issues with them whatsoever.


----------



## Jason Arroyo (Nov 18, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> Come drive in Chicago. We cannot see pax ratings at all. Lol


What??

When did this happen? What was Uber's explanation? That is garbage.


----------



## tommyboy (Mar 10, 2016)

I never look at it I guess I should got
4.8 but handle all passengers the same don't know why some rate low I know some just make a mistake cause I had one say he did its by mistake and wanted to know how to fix it so it wouldn't have a bad effect on the drivers ratings I didn't know never seen the app from passenger side


----------



## Chrysallis (Mar 24, 2016)

picked up a 4.3 female pax
she was on the phone most of the way
every now and then i can hear her have a nasty attitude
not a type of person i want to be around
thought about 3 starring her but she was fine other than the attitude which wasn't even towards me



picked up a 4.7 male pax today
LyftLine
after i arrive and the timer starts counting he calls me to let me know he is a couple blocks down from his house for whatever reason
says he made a mistake
so i technically could have put a no show
thought about dinging him for it
but he was pretty cool so i still gave 5 stars


----------



## sporadic (Jan 20, 2016)

I picked up a 4.2 and a 4.3 before. Regretted it both times, I rated them both 1s. The 4.2, I guess, it wasn't really his fault, he was in the front seat and he was sober. But his friend was drunk in the back seat and they were going to his friend's place. The friend alternates between playing with his phone and telling me to turn right/left/go straight/whatever, before suddenly grabbing my shoulder and asking really crudely "what f***ing street are we on, c**t?"

On hindsight, I should have just ended the trip right there. but I was nice enough to drop them off where they wanted, got my next ping and a 5 min no show cancel on that next ping, which led me to realise that it was more profitable cancelling no-shows than driving short trips... oh well.

But I did have a 4.7 before who couldn't place a pin, wanted to go a short distance, and sarcastically said "Great, you've just made me wait 10 minutes for an Uber, I could've run there myself". Again, on hindsight, I should have just politely cancelled the trip and told her to go run there...


----------



## OrlandoUberX (Feb 15, 2016)

I picked a 3.5 once because it was a x5 and trust me when I say there is a reason they were a 3.5. They were a terrible person.


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

jasper54c said:


> Has anyone ever picked up a PAX with a low rating? If so how low are you willing to go before not accepting the trip? I had one at a 3.3 and decided to take the trip but warned her of the low rating..


What does pax stand for? In assuming it's the rider. But how do u check the riders rating? I'm new to uber an still learning all of this. Thxs


----------



## tommyboy (Mar 10, 2016)

Pax means client the rating appears when the request appears in


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

The rider rating comes up when it's pinging? I never noticed. I'll have to check next time I get a request. Thxs for ur help. U know pax mean's client or passenger but does it stand for sumthing? P.a.x. or is it pax?


----------



## tommyboy (Mar 10, 2016)

Don't know I'm new too


----------



## tommyboy (Mar 10, 2016)

Maybe I'm lucky but out of 500 ride maybe 6 were regrettable the rest really nice people but I still 50 that were less than 5


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

depends on area... 4.0 just a college chick admitting a bit too freely she's freeriding off referrals... 4.6 drug people, wasted lady (her acct) and crude but friendly trailer trash boyfriend...bummed me a couple cigs when I let him use my lighter (outside/after ride of course), but were talking kinda shady about "scoring a free 'bag' cuz others mistakey thought it was theirs"


----------



## Don't Turn Around (Mar 17, 2016)

Coffeekeepsmedriving said:


> no dont pick them up...you screw other drivers


How does that screw other drivers?


----------



## Don't Turn Around (Mar 17, 2016)

OrlandoUberX said:


> I picked a 3.5 once because it was a x5 and trust me when I say there is a reason they were a 3.5. They were a terrible person.


What made them so terrible?


----------



## OrlandoUberX (Feb 15, 2016)

Don't Turn Around said:


> What made them so terrible?


Your a new member which may or may not mean your a new driver. You question confirms you must be new driver. Most paxs are terrible people, the fact they were a 3.5 means they were especially terrible. He was drunk, rude and a d*ck, most of all he didnt tip and asked me to stop for him to go to into 7-11. I didnt stop at 7-11 for him, once you get in if you get out the ride is over; no exceptions I dont get paid enough to sit around.


----------



## Don't Turn Around (Mar 17, 2016)

Not a new driver but just wondering why this particular pax was so terrible!


----------



## Superunknown (Nov 15, 2014)

After a few bad experiences, I made it a point to decline requests from riders with a rating under 4.7.

However, on a particularly busy early evening I had just dropped off a pax near LSU. Almost immediately after ending the trip I got and accepted another ping about a half mile from where I was and no more than 2 minutes away. Only after I arrived at pin location and didn't see anyone I looked and saw that pax had a 3.0 rating. My initial reaction was "Oh %^&*! What were you thinking, ya dummy?"

After a couple of minutes the pax calls me and turns out he was across the street. It was two Indian students who spoke very fragmented and barely understandable English. I had no issues with either pax once they got in my car, quietly speaking (I'm guessing) Hindi between themselves most of the trip. Despite not tipping, I kinda felt bad for the guy for having such a low rating, so I gave him 5 stars. My best guess is mine was his 3rd ever Uber ride, getting one 5 star and one 1 star (for whatever reason) rating previously.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

MotownUberDriver said:


> This is an excellent post. I agree with the points made.
> 
> However, knowing what to expect in your area can help you decide what ratings to pass on.
> 
> ...


No tip is not an issue for you??? Uber must love you...


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

I always sing riders who miss pin locations, are rude, drunk and belligerent (just drunk is fine). Biggest ding is for no tip. Or have me pick them up at a grocery store/Walmart with bags of groceries, instant 1 unless tip. (Usually if I see the address is a walmart/grocery store it's instant cancel. The highest a non tipper can get from me is a 3. Unless they are old or they tip or have some handicap


----------



## MotownUberDriver (Mar 2, 2016)

Raquel said:


> No tip is not an issue for you??? Uber must love you...


Meh. I haven't driven for Uber in quite some time. Not for me.


----------



## tommyboy (Mar 10, 2016)

Yes I've had the same experiences just glad I'm not a racist. It appears middle eastern people get low rating I give 5 always that way when I forced to give a low rating it has validity.Yesterday had a young humble kid with a burka on and a 4.6 could not understand it


----------



## BigMomma80 (Mar 26, 2016)

SloanJones said:


> As a general rule it seems to me that anything below 4.6 is a passenger with a somewhat persistent issue (usually making the driver wait). I'll pick up pretty much anything if the surge is high enough but try to avoid it otherwise


I have taken anywhere between 100-150 rides with Uber in Chicago. I am always polite and pleasant (My Momma raised me right). If I need to make a stop at a gas station or walgreens, etc, I offer the driver food/drink/snack. I try to always carry cash on me when I know I am going to be in an uber so I can tip, even if it is just a few bucks I scrounged up, but usually it is $5-10, more if I am coming from a bar and the driver has to deal with my drunk friends that I am bring home with me so I know they are safe. And the tipping and politeness have always been a part of me. Long before I knew any Uber drivers or signed up to drive for Uber and Lyft. Even with all of that, I still only have a passenger rating of 4.3. I have no idea why that is. But I really don't care. You don't pick me up because I am below your 4.6 scale, then you miss out. And the next driver is just a minute extra away and gets: The Tip. The soda. The Monster. Etc.


----------

